# What colour is this filly?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour are the parents?


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Dam is Cremello
Sire is Red roan overo sabino


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Palomino. No other choice


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Could be a pally roan, but that won't be clear for a while yet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed, though unless the roaning is fairly heavy, you may never be able to really see it.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

With the cremello parent she has to have the cream gene. Wait till the foal coat starts going.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a question to screw everything up... Is the sire really a red or a bay that is misidentified as a red?


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Here's a question to screw everything up... Is the sire really a red or a bay that is misidentified as a red?


Now your just being mean 

Actually a few pics of Dam and Sire might be in order.

My "blue roan" leopard Appy I purchased is really a bay... tested her because of a few suspisious brown spots. She's a keeper anyways.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And to make it works crossover, is the mare really a cremello or is she perlino? >.<


*hides under the desk*


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

dun dun dun... and the plot thickens... *grabs popcorn!*


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Shhhhhh ND, I choose to live in a happy world where everyone calls their horses by the correct colour and if in doubt, they all test!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> And to make it works crossover, is the mare really a cremello or is she perlino? >.<
> 
> 
> *hides under the desk*


Okay, no sign of a E gene on that filly. Not saying there isn't an Agouti modifier hiding but I think with a bay roan and a perlino you would have a higher chance of a bay turning buckskin coat and not a full chestnut coat. The red mane and tail tell me no E gene. Unless the creme gene is hiding it under the skin or something


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Crossover, unless you are seeing different pictures than the one in the main post i don't see how you can say there is no black hairs in the mane/tail. There is not enough of the mane showing and you cannot see the tail at all.


----------



## VTRIDRGRL (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like a bay, but if mother was a diluted then the foal will have a diluted gene. unfortunately at this age you cant really say what color they will be, my horse was a blood bay for 2 years of his life, then all of a sudden turned flea bitten grey!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks red based, my guess is palomino. Dry pics would be nice!


----------



## campdrafter101 (Jun 9, 2011)

i ride for a stud that breeds coloured ponies (pally, buckskins, cremello, roan) and we had a foal born nearly the same colour 4 years ago. he is registered as bay roan(as this was the only possibility colour wise, with genetics), and only this year the roan is starting to come out. so you may have to wait a while to really know her colour!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

The darkness of the mane and ears I believe are due to the fact they are still damp. Yes, more pics would be helpful, plus dam and sire pics.... but I'm still sticking with red based with what information I have available.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Mum is def cremello, sire is def red roan!! Foal was still damp in pics, i've just been to see her this evening and now she's dried out she does look a little different to the first pic, forgot to take my camera though, so will see if she can email me another pic through and i will add it!! She is a beautiful filly with the longest legs!!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Just waiting for some new pictures to be emailed and then i will add then, my friend also asked me to ask you about last years foal (from the same 2 parents) he was born palomino and white, when his winter coat came through this year he lost all the palomino and was solid white (cream), will he stay that way now? Will also have pictures of him to add shortly.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are 2 more pics of the filly....



















And the next 2 are of the colt from last year, he is registered palomino overo (by dna test) but has obviously lost the palomino, will he stay the way he is now? 



















The sire is DNA tested as a red roan overo sabino and she said dam is definately cremello (her dam was palomino and sire was buckskin) 
Both foals from same 2 parents.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say definite pali on the filly. Some of them are born darker than others and you can never really tell what shade they'll be until they shed out a couple of times.

As for the colt, there's no way to tell for certain. Sometimes pali's are so pale they look cremello and other times they are so dark that they look brown or black. I would say that he won't decide on his standard color until he's a couple of years old. Even then, sometimes they continue to change shade throughout their lives, depending on season and nutrition.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto what smrobs said.

I also want to add for clairty sakes on the double dilutes that breeding a buckskin to a palomino (for the double dilute portion, not getting into the single cream or no cream) you still have a chance (if everything is heterozygous) at smoky cream and perlino in addition to cremello. It can be extremely hard to tell the double dilutes apart without having them tested.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Went and saw my friends beautiful little filly today so thought i'd add a few updated pictures of her......(sorry if they come up huge!!)


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

She's a beautiful girl! I love that crystal blue eye!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Here's a question to screw everything up... Is the sire really a red or a bay that is misidentified as a red?



then your options would be to throw a buckskin in that mix


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

sire is DNA tested as a red roan overo sabino


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

maddiemaisie said:


> sire is DNA tested as a red roan overo sabino



Yes I seen that after I replied.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's is SO adorable!


----------

